# Netperf in FreeBSD?



## linuxunix (Nov 24, 2010)

May I know if netperf package is available in freebsd or not?
Also, if netserver utility is present or not?


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 24, 2010)

I easily found the netperf via:

```
$ cd /usr/ports
$ make search key=netperf
```
but how can i start netserver service ?I couldn't see that in FreeBSD.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2010)

The mighty hanbook covers it all
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/configtuning-starting-services.html


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 24, 2010)

I did read that page but how to add service for netserver.
Dont we have default service available once netperf gets installed as seen in linux?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2010)

Does it have rc script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/?
If no, you will have to write it yourself.


----------



## jalla (Nov 24, 2010)

Common usage of netserver is to just start it from the cmdline whenever you need it.
Another alternative is to have netserver running from inetd(8)(), though inetd seems to have gone out of fashion more or less.


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 25, 2010)

Found it.
Thnks


----------

